# Aquael ultramax or Oase Biomaster external filter



## Richard Aldridge (21 Mar 2021)

Hi,
I'm rather interested in these two makes of external filters,mainly because I like the idea of a prefilter that can be removed for cleaning without removing the whole filter from the aquarium.

I have a Juwel Rio 125 which has a capacity of 125 litres, it's heavily planted and filtered by a Eheim Classic and the original Juwel internal filter, altogether the two filters supply 1150 l/h which seems about right.

The Eheim Classic is a good filter but a bugger to clean so either of these two filters seem like a good investment but am I going to buy a filter that hasn't got the same quality and reliability of the Eheim brand?

I would really appreciate some feedback from people that have been running these filters on their tanks, I know that there are pro's and con's with everything we buy but to have comments from owners is more useful than manufacturers ratings.

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Nick potts (21 Mar 2021)

Both filters get good reviews and both would work fine on your tank.

The oase has a good prefilter that's easy to access and clean, and if you opt for the thermo version you can remove the heater from the display.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (21 Mar 2021)

Thanks for replying Nick,the built in heater is a good addition to the thermo version as I would remove the Juwel internal completely as I wouldn't need the enclosed heater which is included with the Juwel internals.
Most probably mean I would need the Oase 350 model as it's rated at 1100 l/h.


----------



## Nick potts (21 Mar 2021)

Richard Aldridge said:


> Thanks for replying Nick,the built in heater is a good addition to the thermo version as I would remove the Juwel internal completely as I wouldn't need the enclosed heater which is included with the Juwel internals.
> Most probably mean I would need the Oase 350 model as it's rated at 1100 l/h.


The 350 would be ok, the 600 even better, never listen to the stated flow rates on the box, there are usually a lot less.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (21 Mar 2021)

Nick potts said:


> The 350 would be ok, the 600 even better, never listen to the stated flow rates on the box, there are usually a lot less.


I know,very misleading,price of the 600 is quite expensive, I'd want to be 100% sure that this was my best option so plenty of research needed,thanks for your suggestions Nick, I'm hoping to get some input regarding the Aquael filters so as I can compare, although they don't do a thermo model so I would need an inline heater which adds to the cost.

I'll have to wait and see if I get some more input from forum members.


----------



## Ollie s (21 Mar 2021)

I'm in the exact same position, I can't decide between the ultramax 2000 or biomaster 850

This is where I am right now
Aquael
+very good price
+high flow rate
+very convenient prefilter
-I'm worried about parts
-I feel like I see a 50/50 on the reviews with 50% having some sort of failure and waiting weeks if not months for parts
-virtually no customer service

Oase biomaster thermo
What can I say its oase.. Built in heater is beautiful, Brilliant customer service and just a decent filter but iv seen lost of posts regarding issues which I don't expect from a top brand but I guess we can't all be perfect

Other than these two filters I can't find anything that will satisfy my requirements for high flow, easy to access pre filter, and not over 300 pound


----------



## Richard Aldridge (21 Mar 2021)

I'm favouring Oase to be honest Ollie,for the same reasons that you mentioned,spares and aftercare.
I was quite happy carrying the big Eheim Classic to the sink every time I cleaned it and then I see a video of the Oase and I was sold,and then I see a video of the Aquael Ultra and now I'm in limbo.


----------



## Courtneybst (21 Mar 2021)

Hey,

I can't make the decision for you but if it were me I'd get the Oase. My reasoning is based on exactly what you said; aftercare. If it were cars for example, I'd rather have a slightly less powerful and more expensive car knowing that any problems I may have will be resolved well than a beast that is going to be headache should I need help. I also tend to look at resale value, which is likely to hold its value better should I no longer want this item.

Having said that, I can't pretend like price isn't a major driver. For instance, if the Aquael was £30 more and came with a heater inside I'd be very tempted. These days though I default to peace of mind. It's the same reason I yo-yo'd from Android to Apple and finally settled with Apple. But that's a whole different argument I'm not willing to start .


----------



## Richard Aldridge (21 Mar 2021)

When I had a Koi pond my filters were always Oase because it was easily available and reasonably priced,good reliable brand.


----------



## Krisps21 (21 Mar 2021)

I've just put an oase thermo 600 on my 90L. It's very quiet, the flow is good and I like the pre filter and the fact the heater is in the filter.


----------



## CooKieS (22 Mar 2021)

> -I'm worried about parts
> -I feel like I see a 50/50 on the reviews with 50% having some sort of failure and waiting weeks if not months for parts
> -virtually no customer service



Got the Aquael Ultramax 2000 last year; won't prime after just  2 months of use, still waiting for customer service solution...never again. Plus the flow wasn't better than my 1250l/h Eheim. Even worse; they now made an v3.0 version of it with 19/25mm hoses instead of the traditionnal 16/22mm.

My advice?  Go for something with good customer service and good availability of the parts like Eheim, Jbl or Oase.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (22 Mar 2021)

Krisps21 said:


> I've just put an oase thermo 600 on my 90L. It's very quiet, the flow is good and I like the pre filter and the fact the heater is in the filter.


That sounds like you get a good amount of circulation in your tank, that's what I'm looking for,always possible to throttle it back a bit if it's too much.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (22 Mar 2021)

CooKieS said:


> Got the Aquael Ultramax 2000 last year; won't prime after just  2 months of use, still waiting for customer service solution...never again. Plus the flow wasn't better than my 1250l/h Eheim. Even worse; they now made an v3.0 version of it with 19/25mm hoses instead of the traditionnal 16/22mm.
> 
> My advice?  Go for something with good customer service and good availability of the parts like Eheim, Jbl or Oase.


I'm taking your advice, I've always had Eheim or Fluvals and in all honesty I've never had any problems with either although I do favour Eheims.
I think that the availability of spares and a good customer service department is very important just in case things go wrong.

I think I'm going to follow my heart and go with the built in heater and easy maintenance route.


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (22 Mar 2021)

I always used Eheim, just choosed to move to oase biomaster 850, the flow is great everything is great, except the constantly air purging,  which I can't fix and the canister is still few months old.


----------



## Vsevolod Stakhov (22 Mar 2021)

I have switched Oase Biomaster 250 to Aquael Ultramax 1500 in my malawi tank after 2 years. Oase turned to have too many air bubbling issues with terrible noise. 
Aquael is so far the most silent external filter I've ever seen, the noise level is literally zero (Juwel internal filter produces more noise). Prefilter is not so convenient as for Oase: you need to detach all hoses + the canister is too large to be opened inside a cabinet but I cannot blame Aquael for that. On the other hand, you can place something like Purigen inside of that prefilter which is not possible with Oase. Priming of Aquael is also a bit more complicated, but due to prefilter design it got clogged not so fast as Oase's one (like monthly cleaning instead of weekly). 
I'm using Aquael for about 1 month so far, so some issues might be still uncovered, however, I'm quite impressed with it's value for the price.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (22 Mar 2021)

It seems that the air bubbles and purging is quite a common problem with a lot of canister filters,I've never experienced it with my Eheim Classic 2215,most probably because there are so few parts to go wrong,no self priming,no prefilter,no media baskets,and I always have the hoses as short as possible,so it seems that simple is best.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


Richard Aldridge said:


> The Eheim Classic is a good filter but a bugger to clean


Having the <"double taps makes life a lot easier">.


Richard Aldridge said:


> mainly because I like the idea of a prefilter


I honestly regard a <"pre-filter as essential">, unless you are extremely conscientious about filter cleaning.  I have weedy tanks, so I can hide <"a big foam block in them">, but an OASE style pre-filter is a neater option. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Krisps21 (22 Mar 2021)

Richard Aldridge said:


> That sounds like you get a good amount of circulation in your tank, that's what I'm looking for,always possible to throttle it back a bit if it's too much.


Yep. The tank isn't like a washing machine, it's a nice flow all around


----------



## Richard Aldridge (22 Mar 2021)

Ideal,great for plants.


----------



## Ollie s (24 Mar 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Hey,
> 
> I can't make the decision for you but if it were me I'd get the Oase. My reasoning is based on exactly what you said; aftercare. If it were cars for example, I'd rather have a slightly less powerful and more expensive car knowing that any problems I may have will be resolved well than a beast that is going to be headache should I need help. I also tend to look at resale value, which is likely to hold its value better should I no longer want this item.
> 
> Having said that, I can't pretend like price isn't a major driver. For instance, if the Aquael was £30 more and came with a heater inside I'd be very tempted. These days though I default to peace of mind. It's the same reason I yo-yo'd from Android to Apple and finally settled with Apple. But that's a whole different argument I'm not willing to start .


O no you did start it and it has to be android... 😂😜, that is the problem life is expensive and keeping bills down in the hobby helps with that aswell as the missus on our backs, the only reason I keep bouncing back to aquael is up untill looking for a new filter I had never realised how many aquael products I own and to be totally honest I can't fault any of them but once reading the reviews on the ultramax it put me off, too date iv never needed a replacement part so never knew what the customer service was like 

Totally different subject but I'm struggling with a light, 100x40x63cm tank will have (maybe 6mm polycarbonate cover) due to kids, I'm stuck between twinstar 900sa v3 or chihiros wrgb 2

Cheers guys


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (26 Mar 2021)

I found my problem,  the hose were little under pressure. Can't believe that this can cause so much air in the filter.  Now he is dead silent.


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (26 Mar 2021)

Got an ultramax 2000 last week to replace two 20 year old eheim 2217s. So not much time to give an accurate description of it. Was very easy to set up, quietest external filter i have ever heard and takes a crazy amount of filter media. Only thing that i think could be improved are the standard intake/outflow attachments that come with it, they just aint very pretty to look at lol


----------



## Hanuman (27 Mar 2021)

CooKieS said:


> Got the Aquael Ultramax 2000 last year; won't prime after just  2 months of use, still waiting for customer service solution...never again. Plus the flow wasn't better than my 1250l/h Eheim. Even worse; they now made an v3.0 version of it with 19/25mm hoses instead of the traditionnal 16/22mm.
> 
> My advice?  Go for something with good customer service and good availability of the parts like Eheim, Jbl or Oase.


I second that. Crap product. Crap customer service.


----------



## Driftless (27 Mar 2021)

The Aquael Ultramax 2000 might interest me after seeing a couple of videos on it but it is not available in the US, the US Aquael distributor does not even list Aquael products on its website.


----------



## Hanuman (27 Mar 2021)

Driftless said:


> The Aquael Ultramax 2000 might interest me after seeing a couple of videos on it but it is not available in the US, the US Aquael distributor does not even list Aquael products on its website.


Yeap well careful. Those videos you see can be deceiving. There are many accounts from people with that model having issues. I am sure some people are happy with it but overall my experience is bad. Very disappointed. I honestly wish I could say otherwise though. Between, the noise and the much lower than expect flow you will be better off going for an Oase. Obviously it's more expensive but at least you get something trustworthy and probably a much better customer service. Aquael if you read me, time to wake up.


----------



## Nelson Marto (29 Mar 2021)

Hanuman said:


> Yeap well careful. Those videos you see can be deceiving. There are many accounts from people with that model having issues. I am sure some people are happy with it but overall my experience is bad. Very disappointed. I honestly wish I could say otherwise though. Between, the noise and the much lower than expect flow you will be better off going for an Oase. Obviously it's more expensive but at least you get something trustworthy and probably a much better customer service. Aquael if you read me, time to wake up.


Hi, about the OASE biomaster 850, do you have it? How is the working noise? it is possible to measure it?
I leave in calm area all noises make me crazy . I have one eheim 2275.
For me it will be one of the decisive factor.
Maybe using a phone app at 20cm distance from filter.

thanks


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (29 Mar 2021)

Will post the noice later, but for now it's like eheim pro 4+ 600, almost silent


----------



## Nelson Marto (29 Mar 2021)

I just contact OASE and they recognize that some filters had an issue, allowing air to hose's system. They also said that is already solved.
true or not I don't know....


----------



## Nelson Marto (30 Mar 2021)

This mesure is not accurate, i know, because it depend on phone microphone sensibility.
Anyway my room is more silent than yours 
I don't have an OASE 850 I was planning to buy it, my current filter is eheim 2275 (prof 4 600).
My room with no filter close to aquarium: 28db
With filter, open, cabinet, and phone at 15cm 34db
With filter, close cabinet, and phone at 15cm 33db.


----------



## Hanuman (30 Mar 2021)

Nelson Marto said:


> Hi, about the OASE biomaster 850, do you have it? How is the working noise? it is possible to measure it?
> I leave in calm area all noises make me crazy . I have one eheim 2275.
> For me it will be one of the decisive factor.
> Maybe using a phone app at 20cm distance from filter.
> ...


No I don't have that Oase but the Aquale Ultramax is driving me crazy. I have measure 50 db at ~20 cm. For a new filter that claims to be very silent, that's far from being silent. Here you go.


----------



## Nelson Marto (30 Mar 2021)

Hanuman said:


> No I don't have that Oase but the Aquale Ultramax is driving me crazy. I have measure 50 db at ~20 cm. For a new filter that claims to be very silent, that's far from being silent. Here you go.



No silence.


----------



## Something Fishy (19 Apr 2022)

Old thread but seems a fair bit of slanging towards seemingly specific issues.

Had my ultramax 2000 for 18 months it’s very quiet huge capacity and amazing flow rate. Water been super clean for months with no cleaning other than the neat top pre filter like oase has that’s easy to clean.

Impeller was broken when I received it and they sent 2 new ones within a week.

Downside is no heater still yet, they sell an external one for around 50£ which would solve that mind.


----------

